# 2003 Duramax starting problem



## RandyS (Jan 5, 2005)

There was a recall on the fuel filter. The local Chevy dealer replaced it. Wouldn't start the next day. They came and got it and put in another new one. Some days it starts and some days it doesn't. When it doesn't start I prime the fuel filter and it starts fine. When I talked to the local dealer again the other day he thought that it was just a coincidence that it won't start right after they worked on it.
Aside from the dealer part, what could the problem be? Thank you.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

theres a one in a TRILLION chance its not the dealers fault. the problem only happened the day after they "fixed" it. take it back make them give you a truck of equal or greater value to drive around in and tell them dont call me until this truck is fixed


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Could be they screwed up and you keep losing prime......or you could have injectors going south(or a number of other fule problems). Especially if its not in warantte tell em to fix your darn truck.

Have em diagnosis if its a bleed down problem or if your injector balance rates or return rates. Thats were I would start first.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

air in the lines? from a previous fuel filter change would be my guess but you could also be having issuses with injection pump pressure or regulators, have the dealer diagnose it, no other easy way to tell and downtime is money. good luck


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Besides what Ratlover said....

Check for simple things first... I'm thinking that they may have cracked the water sensor on the bottom of the filter and it sucks in air? Unfortunately you need to pull off the wire connector and unscrew the filter to check this. 

Check to see if there is any leaking from it. First get under it and all around it with a degreaser. Because have been priming it all the time I'm sure there is fuel all under it so you would have to start clean.

Good luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ditto Ratlover and Yaz . Put a paper towel under the filter for a while , easy way to check for leak . Could also be the o-ring on the filter , very easy to screw up.


----------

